# Help to buy Macbook pro 13.3"



## Akshay (Nov 23, 2011)

I am planing to buy Macbook pro 13.3" (the 2.4 GHz model).

It isnt in stock at letsbuy.com and flipkart is not selling macbooks.

I m not really keen on buying from ebay.

I checked at Croma stores in Mumbai and they are not offering any discount at the moment. So it is around Rs. 69,900 + ~Rs.13,400 (apple care plan) at Croma.

I checked at amazon.com and the laptop with care plan comes to $1,382.99.

So is it worth getting it from US with an apple care plan so that if anything goes wrong, it can be repaired / replaced free of cost in India itself or whether I should buy from here - warranty being the deciding factor...


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes obviously its worth getting from US as there is a lot of price difference but right now I don't think you will be able to get much difference as the dollar is at its peak.
There is no difference if we buy it from US or from India as Apple provides International Warranty on their laptops so if you buy it from US it can be easily prepared here.
I you wanna buy it from India and if you are student or anyone in your home is student or is related to some education field then you can get a discount of approx 5k.
You can buy it from ebay there is no harm in that,there is a very trusted sealer who gives very good prices for apple products,the name of the seller is somewhat like "superdealzonline".He is a powerseller and is selling Macbook pro latest model for 62-63k.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 23, 2011)

Why not check with some other mac retailers other than croma?
What is wrong with ebay?


----------



## ico (Nov 23, 2011)

Just buy from here.

INR is going dogs against USD - 52.


----------



## Akshay (Nov 23, 2011)

@red dragon
Its just that I am not sure of buying from ebay since warranty and the MBP being the latest one may be an issue. May be I am being unnecessarily cautious / scared. I checked with Apple stores and they are also not offering anything on the new macbook pro. For older ones, they are offering it for 62,500 + 6000 worth accessories. 

@ico There is a difference of around Rs.12k between Indian and US prices (even if calculated @Rs.52 / $). So still you wud suggest buying it here?


----------



## ico (Nov 23, 2011)

yea, I understand that. But what about customs when you get it in India?? or is it no customs?


----------



## Akshay (Nov 23, 2011)

A friend can carry it for me as his own laptop...

I searched at ebay and found this really good deal - Mac Book Pro MD313 Intel Core i5-2.4GHz 13.3â€³+ Warranty | eBay

Its about Rs.7300/- cheaper than the market rate. I checked with the dealer and he says it is the new MBP 2011 and comes with warranty. Do you guys think it is trustworthy?


----------



## Akshay (Dec 3, 2011)

Finally gave up the thought of getting it from the US... bought it in India for 69k with accessories worth 5k free  Will get the protection plan soon...


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 3, 2011)

^^^^
Why didn't you asked for education discount


----------



## drsubhadip (Dec 3, 2011)

Akshay said:


> Finally gave up the thought of getting it from the US... bought it in India for 69k with accessories worth 5k free  Will get the protection plan soon...





aroraanant said:


> ^^^^
> Why didn't you asked for education discount



what would be the actual price of the mac book pro 13 inches..in India

please help me .


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 3, 2011)

the actual price is 69-70k
But Apple gives an education discount of approx 5k


----------



## Akshay (Dec 4, 2011)

Students discount was 6%... So works out to be around Rs.4200/-. Got accessories worth 5200.. So thot that was better.


----------

